# Hello from Saskatchewan



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

Welcome. glad to have you with us.


Getting any snow yet?


----------



## stk525 (Oct 11, 2009)

Oh yeah do we ever. A whole 2 inches. It is still enough to get me excited though.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

Im jealous.

ground hasnt frozen yet in Minnesota, its 36 degrees and we may get flurries tonight but we will see


----------



## stk525 (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah hopefully you guys start getting some snow.


----------

